# A new compact novelty



## fibre (Dec 22, 2014)

Yesterday I registered my very first own hybrid at the RHS. It is called now *Paphiopedilum Sandro Botticelli*. The parents are _Paphiopedilum niveum_ and _Paphiopedilum_ Van Ness as pollen parent. I did the cross in 2010 and deflasked the seedlings in October 2012. Now the first one is blooming and some more are in bud. 

My goals for this cross have been to reduce the plant size of Van Ness and to get white based flowers with heavy pink patterns and overlay.

And here it is, *Paphiopedilum Sandro Botticelli 'La Prima Vera'*:







NS is 9 cm, LS about 20 cm

I'm very happy with my first own hybrid and this flower and hardly can't wait for the next buds to open...


----------



## Ray (Dec 22, 2014)

VERY nice!


----------



## kellyincville (Dec 22, 2014)

Congratulations!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MaryPientka (Dec 22, 2014)

Beautiful! and I LOVE the name!


----------



## Justin (Dec 22, 2014)

love it!!!


----------



## eaborne (Dec 22, 2014)

Wonderful!


----------



## Erythrone (Dec 22, 2014)

I would be very happy with such a plant! Congrats for your cross!


----------



## sawyer9720 (Dec 22, 2014)

Very nice!


----------



## TDT (Dec 22, 2014)

Beautiful! Congratulations!


----------



## troy (Dec 22, 2014)

I like it!!!!


----------



## PaphMadMan (Dec 22, 2014)

:clap::clap::clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Lmpgs (Dec 22, 2014)

Congratulations!! Excellent hybrid! Lovely color and shape!! I'd love to have one of this.


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Dec 22, 2014)

Very nice and it's your own breeding. I'm with Maria as I wouldn't mind owning some plants of that cross. It appears to have a lot of potential.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 22, 2014)

Nice, if the color is true I want one also!


----------



## fibre (Dec 22, 2014)

Eric, the color is as true as it could be by a digital photograph. Especially the hairs on the staminode are very dark. 
I think the color appears as a deep purple because the pink (anthocyanin - located at the upper cells of the flower) is laying above the green pattern (of chlorophyll - located in cells below the epidermis) and mixed to purple this way. If the flower becomes older it will fade to a more pink and white color I guess.


----------



## phraggy (Dec 22, 2014)

Lovely. I like it a lot.

Ed


----------



## Ozpaph (Dec 22, 2014)

That is a wonderful result esp from the first to flower. Congratulations.


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 22, 2014)

Stunning flower. I like this very much!


----------



## TyroneGenade (Dec 22, 2014)

Lovely! Congrats on your first orchid baby. It looks like a winner.


----------



## Ruth (Dec 22, 2014)

I love the color!!! You don't see many complex with that color!!!


----------



## Trithor (Dec 23, 2014)

Great result, I look forward to more pictures of this cross.


----------



## fibre (Dec 23, 2014)

Thank you all!
I sure will post more pics of this cross when more flowers are blooming.


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Dec 23, 2014)

How wonderful! Congratulations on your beautiful creation!!

Sent from my BlackBerry Bold 9900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brabantia (Dec 24, 2014)

Very nice and congratulations for your works.


----------



## Ryan Young (Dec 24, 2014)

Like it a lot, nice form and colours.


----------



## ALToronto (Dec 24, 2014)

Wow - only two years from flask to blooming! It's very pretty, and I'd love to have one or three. The word 'compact' is especially attractive.


----------



## My Green Pets (Dec 25, 2014)

It's gorgeous, congratulations!


----------



## The_Fish (Dec 25, 2014)

Congratulation, on this photo its the most beautiful niveum-hybrid i have ever seen!! 
Falk


----------



## reivilos (Dec 27, 2014)

Marvelous! If ever you have one for sale...


----------



## fibre (Dec 27, 2014)

I'm sure there will be some for sale next Christmas.


----------



## Dshawn (Dec 27, 2014)

Wow! Congratulations on your beautiful orchid.


----------



## paphreek (Dec 27, 2014)

Very pretty! :clap:


----------



## chrismende (Jan 2, 2015)

Good work! That's a really successful cross judging by this first bloom. We are all going to be waiting for the future photos of others! How many seedlings are you raising?


----------



## fibre (Jan 3, 2015)

Thanks chrismende! I got 100 seedlings from the lab and I lost 3-5 to rot so far. About 12 of all are in (low) bud now and 3 of them will open their flowers soon. I hardly can't wait to see the blooms!


----------



## JeanLux (Jan 4, 2015)

Congratulations Chris!!!! Jean


----------



## fibre (Feb 8, 2015)

update. The green has faded and left an all pink/white flower.


----------



## 17andgrowing (Feb 8, 2015)

Congrats!


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 8, 2015)

Beautiful flower.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 8, 2015)

Still nice.


----------



## myxodex (Feb 9, 2015)

Very beautiful flower. I look forward to updates on the siblings.
Thanks for posting


----------



## Linus_Cello (Feb 9, 2015)

I really like! Hope these can be available in the USA soon...


----------

